
Show HN: CAVI, how video sharing should be - Bcin
http://cavi.us
======
catchmeifyoucan
"Video sharing sites have been telling us what is ok and what is not ok to
say. " \- not super sure about this. Examples?

The first clause is really misleading and I don't think it's completely true.
I understand the fight against big tech, but I'm not convinced they block
expression (unless you're in China) I get that they might screen content for
appropriateness (e.g law abiding). Agreed, that they may block users, but
still fairly sure people are able to post what they want.

~~~
all2
Bulk demonitization and banning of inconvenient views inside the United States
has been ongoing for about four or five years now.

I say "inconvenient views" because Google shut down Tulsi Gabbard's adwords
account in the 24 to 48 hours following the first democratic debate about a
year ago [0].

I think conservatives are the most vocal about this[1], but it is hard to
track to total impact of something coming from an institutional level (with
methods like shadow banning).

To the OP: I'd say be specific in your claims. Sweeping claims of
shadowbanning aren't useful to anyone (perhaps a look here [2] will help you
with composing useful copy).

If I were you, I would also reach out to the creators directly and offer your
platform as an alternative.

[0] [https://www.politico.com/story/2019/07/25/tulsi-gabbard-
sues...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/07/25/tulsi-gabbard-sues-google-
account-suspension-1435405)

[1]
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=youtube+shadowban+conservative+cha...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=youtube+shadowban+conservative+channels&t=ftas&ia=web)

[2] [http://paulgraham.com/useful.html](http://paulgraham.com/useful.html)

~~~
Bcin
In general, my main method of reaching out is to contact creators directly.
I'm constantly trying to interact with content creators and victims of
demonetization and complete deletion. It's hard to do in bulk, but PG has
always said to do things that don't scale. Also I'm not trying to fall into
the realm of only targeting "conservatives" vs "democrats." I don't think that
would be necessarily helpful to our goal of reclaiming what made video-sharing
so powerful prior to being heavily regulated and advertiser focused. Though
conservatives have been very vocal about the said problems, conservatives
aren't the only ones that are being affected. The CAVI team and I are trying
to solve this problem in a more general sense, but at the same time, we will
keep in mind those who were affected the hardest.

------
johnmarcus
What will you do about hate speech, which isn't technically illegal?

Most video views are from non-subscribers, and rarely from paid subscribers.
How will stay afloat given the cost of video hosting?

~~~
Bcin
Yes, hate speech is technically not illegal, and as a 100% advocate for
“freedom of speech” I believe that if we begin to decide on what is and what
is not allowed to say, then the concept of your “opinion” is compromised.
HOWEVER, and this is a big however, there is line that can he crossed. I
believe that if someone says “John doe sucks and I hate him,” then it’s
completely fine. It’s his, or her, or their opinion. But if someone else says
“ John Doe sucks and needs to be killed. We need to kill him,” that’s not ok.
There is a fine line between your opinion and inciting terrorism and calling
to action completely horrific acts of violence. This is also the same for
cyber bullying, and that is also a very sensitive topic. There are so many
other edge cases that stand on that line. I and the CAVI team will try to ride
this line forever. Will it offend some people, yes, but we will never
block/censor/change any of our algorithms because someone has a different
opinion than someone else.

Most video views will come form non-subscribers, but we have 100% belief that
given the time, there will be enough paid subscribers that support our content
creators. A good representation of a similar business model is twitch.tv. And
also, we eliminated the running ads yes, but we have designed a way that
advertisers can still advertise without killing the user experience. Also,
video hosting has become easier and cheaper over the years, but yes, we need
the product to work in order to keep us afloat. Hopefully that answers all
your questions. Email our support (found on our website) and we can have a
longer/more in-depth conversation about any of the topics you are interested
in.

